# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Rainbow Lorikeet

## Χρηστος Μ

Πριν λιγο καιρο αποκτησα ενα ζευγαρι
Ειναι απιστευτα πουλια
Πολυ δραστήρια
και πανέξυπνα

Ειπα να το μοιραστω μαζι σας !!
















Η διατροφη τους ομως ειναι διαφορετικη απο τα αλλα ειδη εκτος απο τα Λορι

----------


## mitsman

Ρε Χρηστο ελεος.... θα μας τρελάνεις..... χαχααχα να σου ζησουν.... πες μας 2 πραγματα για την διατροφη τους ,......
Ποσα χρόνια ζουν?

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι Χρηστο ! Πανεμορφα πουλακια !!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Χανιά Κρήτης ? και εγώ Χανιά μένω :bye:  
Πες μου που ακριβώς είσαι να έρθω να στα κλέψω ειλικρινά  . χαχαχαχαχαχαχα  :rollhappy:  :: 
Πολύ όμορφα και φαίνονται πολύ αγαπημένα . Βλέπω έχεις τεράστιο κλουβί , μπράβο . 
Έχεις και άλλα πουλάκια βλέπω , θα χαρούμε να τα δούμε όλα στους χώρους τους που είναι τόσο όμορφοι και μεγάλοι . 




> Η διατροφη τους ομως ειναι διαφορετικη απο τα αλλα ειδη εκτος απο τα Λορι



Θες να μας πεις τι κάνει διαφορετική την διατροφή τους από τους άλλους παπαγάλους ? Τι τρώνε ;

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Μητσακο ξαναβρεθηκαμε !

Τα λορι κιτ ζουν μεχρι 30 χρονια
τρώνε νέκταρ φρούτα ηλιόσπορους και βρώμη
Υπάρχουν ετοιμες τροφές στο εμπόριο αλλα με το γιατρό ( jk) λεμε να φτιάξουμε κατι τέτοιο




> Χανιά Κρήτης ? και εγώ Χανιά μένω 
> Πες μου που ακριβώς είσαι να έρθω να στα κλέψω ειλικρινά  . χαχαχαχαχαχαχα 
> Πολύ όμορφα και φαίνονται πολύ αγαπημένα . Βλέπω έχεις τεράστιο κλουβί , μπράβο . 
> Έχεις και άλλα πουλάκια βλέπω , θα χαρούμε να τα δούμε όλα στους χώρους τους που είναι τόσο όμορφοι και μεγάλοι . 
> 
> 
> Θες να μας πεις τι κάνει διαφορετική την διατροφή τους από τους άλλους παπαγάλους ? Τι τρώνε ;


Γεια σου πατριώτη !!

εχω και polytelis anthopeplus https://www.google.gr/search?q=polyt...HRaYAhUQsAQIHA

Εχω και κοκατιλ 

Εχω και .......... !!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Χρήστο έχεις και cockatiel ? 
Πωπω ειλικρινά πες μου οδό και έρχομαι να τα δω .  :Animal0019:  :Anim 37: 
Θα χαρώ πάρα μα πάρα πολύ να μας δείξεις όλα σου τα πουλάκια , θα ήταν καταπληκτικό .  :Youpi: 
Δείχνε cockatiel να τρελαθούμε βραδιάτικα .  :Love0020:  

Το νέκταρ πως το μαζεύεις και το τρώνε ?  :Confused0013:

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Χρήστο έχεις και cockatiel ? 
> Πωπω ειλικρινά πες μου οδό και έρχομαι να τα δω . 
> Θα χαρώ πάρα μα πάρα πολύ να μας δείξεις όλα σου τα πουλάκια , θα ήταν καταπληκτικό . 
> Δείχνε cockatiel να τρελαθούμε βραδιάτικα .  
> 
> Το νέκταρ πως το μαζεύεις και το τρώνε ?



το νεκταρ το εχω παρει ετοιμο 
ειναι σε σκόνη και ετσι το τρωνε  
μετα εγω βαζω αλου φρουτα ιλιοσπορους βρώμη

Σου στελνω πμ

----------


## ninos

πανέμορφα πουλιά !!!

----------


## xasimo

Κουκλιστικα!! Σαν ψευτικα ειναι με τετοια χρωματα  :Happy0064:

----------


## Χρηστος Μ



----------


## jk21

O Xρηστος δινει 



με λιγα λογια  ....


φρουκτοζη ,ριζαλευρο ,πρωτεινη σογιας ,  πατατα (πουρες σκονη ) ,γλουτενη σιτου (αλευρακι ) ,Μαλτοδεξτρινη (αλλο ενα σακχαρο ) , πρωτεινη αυγου , φυτικο λαδι   ,ω3 και ω6 (μαλλον απο ιχθυελαιο  και σογιελαιο αντιστοιχα ) ,ανθρακικο ασβεστιο , μαγια μπυρας ,φρουκτοολιγοσακχαριτες  (εχει το ανθος ορυζης γιωτης ) , προσθετες πολυβιταμινες , σπιρουλινα ,καποιο αλλο φυκι και εκχυλισμα απο αγκαθι μαριας




ας δουμε και δυο αλλες ετοιμες τροφες οπως της γνωστης vetafarm 

http://vetafarm.com.au/product/fores...lorikeet-diet/




> *Whole Australian Grains:* Corn, rice. 
> 
> Blueberry, pitted dates, eucalyptus bee pollen, soy isolate, potato starch, sucralose, vegetable oil, natural organic acids. 
> 
> *Vitamins:* A, B1, B3, B5, B6, B12, C, D3, E, H & K. 
> 
> *Minerals:* Calcium, cobalt, copper, iodine, iron, magnesium, manganese, phosphorus, potassium, selenium, sodium, sulpur & zinc.



και την 



http://www.mazuri.com/product_pdfs/5AB4.pdf




> Guaranteed Analysis (dry powder)Crude protein not less than ....................... 13.0%Crude fat not less than ................................ 5.0%Crude fiber not more than ........................... 4.0%Moisture not more than ............................. 10.0%Ash not more than....................................... 8.0%IngredientsSoy protein concentrate, glucose, sucrose, rice flour, fructose, corn starch, ground corn, dicalcium phosphate,wheat flour, ground carrot, ground blueberries, soybean oil, powdered cellulose, dried egg product, bee pollen,ground flaxseed, brewers dried yeast, potassium sulfate, xanthan gum, potassium sorbate, papaya, calciumpropionate (a preservative), corn oil, tagetes (Aztec marigold) extract (color), dl-methionine, choline chloride,salt, sodium bicarbonate, manganese proteinate, spirulina algae meal (color), mixed tocopherols (preservative,form of vitamin E; citric acid, rosemary extract), zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, Primalac(Lactobacillus cultures; Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei, Bifidobacterium bifidum, Enterococcusfaecium), calcium iodate, d-alpha tocopheryl acetate (form of vitamin E), niacin, calcium pantothenate,menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K), pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamin mononitrate,riboflavin, beta-carotene, folic acid, cobalt chloride, canthaxanthin (color), vitamin A acetate, biotin, sodiumselenite, vitamin B12 supplement, cholecalciferol (vitamin D3).



οσο για την harrison ,συστηνει αναμιξη ζεστου νερου με μελι και την τροφη high potency  http://www.harrisonsfoods.co.nz/conv...harrisons.html  δηλαδη μια τροφη που ειναι και για αλλους παπαγαλους 



Με λιγα λογια ολες κανουν χρηση φρουκτοζης και ζαχαρης ή γλυκοζης  ,αλλες χρησιμοποιουνε μελι και αλλες .... γυρη !!! ή και λιγο απο ολα  σε συνδιασμο με μια αμυλουχα προσθηκη (η βαση εδω ειναι καποιο σακχαρο και οχι αμυλο )  οπως ριζαλευρο ,παταταλευρο  και σε καποιες σογιαλευρο ή corn flour  και σιγουρα προσθηκη καποιων συνθετικων πολυβιταμινων 


Υπαρχουν διαφορες συνταγες στο δικτυο 


Εμεις και γυρη εχουμε  σουπερ στην κρητη  και αν ειναι και απο θυμαρια φουλ αντιβακτηριδιακη !  και φρουκτοζη βρισκουμε παντου (αν και η γυρη φουλ φρουκτοζη ειναι ) και σιροπι γλυκοζης υπαρχει στα μαρκετ αν θελει να κανει υγρο σκευασμα  και ριζαλευρο ελληνικο ΓΙΩΤΗΣ με πρεβιοτικα υπαρχει  και Nestle φρουτοκρεμα με προβιοτικο υπαρχει  και αυγουλακια υπαρχουν (και σε σκονη ασπραδι για ανθρωπινη καταναλωση υπαρχουν στις πρωτες υλες ζαχαροπλαστικης ) και μελι υπαρχει  και οτι αλλο χρειαστει  το βρισκουμε !


αλλα τι το ζοριζουμε; μελη  ,γυρη , προπολη (δειτε τις λεω εδω ποστ 8  Συμβουλές για Παπαγάλο Lorykeet ) ανθος ορυζης Γιωτης , φρουτοκρεμα με προσθετες πολυβιταμινες μεταλλα  ,ω3 και ω6 λιπαρα αλλα και  ασβεστιο απο το γαλα που εχει μεσα της  (αν δεν τριψουμε σουπιοκοκκαλο ή σε υγρη μορφη αναβραζοντα δισκια ) και αν θελει βαζει και σπιρουλινα και ειναι οκ 




εδω η Βικυ ειχε δωσει επισης ενδιαφερουσες για το ειδος διευθυνσεις 


*Ερώτηση για Lorry Rainbow!*

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Εγω την τροφη την πηρα απο Ιταλια οπως και τους παπαγαλους
Πηρα 3 κιλα τροφη 25 ευρω
Για τα 2 πουλια που εχω τωρα απο οτι καταλαβα θα φτασει για 4 εως 6 μηνες
Ειναι που τρωει και πολυ φρουτο και διαφορα αλλα

Νομιζω ομως οτι καλο θα ειναι με καποιο τροπο να μαθω να φτιχνω και εγω τροφη με αγνα υλικα
Αυριο θα εχω και σκονη ασπραδι αυγου απο ζαχαροπλαστη

----------


## Esmi

Πω εντάξει είναι π-α-ν-ε-μ-ο-ρ-φ-α!!!Να τα χαίρεσαι τα πλασματάκια σου!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Χρήστο τα κλουβιά των παπαγάλων σου απο πάνω είναι με κάποιο υλικό καλυμμένα για τη βροχή και το χιόνι ? 
Μίλησε μας αν θες για τους χώρους τους , είναι τρομερά ωραίοι και έχεις διαθέσει και χρόνο αρκετό από όσο φαίνεται .

----------


## Ariadni

Τι πανεμορφα παπαγαλακια! Τι υπεροχα χρωματα! Ειναι απιστευτα! Να σου ζησουν!! Και θελουμε να δω κι αλλες φωτογραφιες και βιντεο αν γινεται!!

----------


## jk21

Χρηστο τα πουλια θα περασουν σταδιακα και στη δικια σου συνταγη με κοινη χρηση ετοιμης και φτιαχτης που θα καταληξει συντομα σε μικρη προσθηκη ως συμπληρωμα της ετοιμης και ολικης αλλαγης οταν τελειωσει ,αν δεν βρισκεις αξιολογο σκευασμα για προσθηκη στην ελλαδα  ,αν και πιστευω οτι η αναγκη των πουλιων κυριως για σακχαρα και λιγοτερο αμυλο ,κανει τη γυρη ιδανικη βαση για την τροφη τους .Το νεκταρ των λουλουδιων δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο την πρωτη υλη των μελισσων με καθαρα ζαχαρωδη συσταση  για την μετατροπη του στον οργανισμο τους σε μελι που εναποθετους στις κυψελες

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Χρήστο τα κλουβιά των παπαγάλων σου απο πάνω είναι με κάποιο υλικό καλυμμένα για τη βροχή και το χιόνι ? 
> Μίλησε μας αν θες για τους χώρους τους , είναι τρομερά ωραίοι και έχεις διαθέσει και χρόνο αρκετό από όσο φαίνεται .


Aπο πανω εχει πλεγμα και ενα λεπτο φιλο πολυεστέρα, η μιση σκεπη για να περναει φως, η αλλη μιση ξύλινη

----------


## Γιούρκας

Να σου ζήσουν Χρήστο πραγματικά πολύ όμορφα!

----------


## kostas karderines

ωραια δουλεια και πανεμορφα πουλια!να τα χαιρεσαι....

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Δεν υπαρχουν τα rainbow lorikeets. Παντα με εντυπωσιαζε η ομορφια τους! Να τα χαιρεσαι!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Πανέμορφα πουλάκια αγαπημένα να τα χαίρεστε.

----------


## panagiotis k

Χρήστο .........Πανέμορφα, να τα χαρείς.......
Πολύ ωραίο ζευγάρι όπως και ο χώρος τους επίσης !!!!!!
Έχω στο μυαλό μου εδω και ένα χρόνο να αποκτήσω έναν. Έχω βρει αλλά δεν ήταν ζευγάρι. 
Ο φίλος που τον είχε του έδινε μόνο νέκταρ, το οποίο το έκανε εισαγωγή και αυτός για λόγους οικονομικούς, φρούτα και γύρη. Πολύ ιδιαίτερη η διατροφή τους

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Χρήστο .........Πανέμορφα, να τα χαρείς.......
> Πολύ ωραίο ζευγάρι όπως και ο χώρος τους επίσης !!!!!!
> Έχω στο μυαλό μου εδω και ένα χρόνο να αποκτήσω έναν. Έχω βρει αλλά δεν ήταν ζευγάρι. 
> Ο φίλος που τον είχε του έδινε μόνο νέκταρ, το οποίο το έκανε εισαγωγή και αυτός για λόγους οικονομικούς, φρούτα και γύρη. Πολύ ιδιαίτερη η διατροφή τους


Εγω εχω παρει χαρτια dna για το ζευγαρι

Νεκταρ βρίσκεις παντου και οσοι δεν εχουν σου φερνουν
τιμες τους δεν ξερω
το οτι τρωνε φρουτα ιλιοσπορους και πολλα αλλα, ειναι καλο γιατι εχουμε πολες επιλογες 

Δες και εδω http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...l=1#post321841

Αυτο με την γυρη που λες οτι έδινε, μηπως ξερεις τι γυρη και πως την εδινε ?


Αυτό μπορεί κάποιος να το μεταφράσει γιατι με το μεταφραστικό δεν βγάζουμε άκρη
One apple, preferable half a green apple and half a red apple
(a pear or peach can be substituted here or mix of these fruits)
several grapes or cherries if available OR several sultanas
1 level tblspn of dark honey
1/2 weetbix biscuit
1 plain biscuit
1/4 tspn yeast extract (inactive)
1/4 tspn kelp granules or for a change 1/4 tspn of spirulina powder
1 tspn of light olive oil or peanut oil
1/2 tspn of pollen granules
250ml of apple juice (or apple/mango juice)

Place all ingredients together in a blender and make up liquid volume to   1 litre with water and blend into an evenly consistent liquid. In cold   weather use warm water (45 to 50 degrees C)

----------


## panagiotis k

Δεν είχα ρωτήσει δοσολογίες, θα σε γελάσω !!!!!! Αλλά απ ότι μου είχε πει σχετικά με το νέκταρ υπάρχουν μεγάλες διαφορές στην τιμή εδω με το εξωτερικό.

----------


## panagiotis k

Ναι το έχω διαβάσει το θέμα.......Κάτι παρόμοιο σου είπε και ο Δημήτρης πιο πάνω, Σχετικά με τους ηλιόσπορους διάβασα ότι επειδή απο τους lorikeet οι rainbow είναι πιο μεγαλώσομοι, τρώνε ηλιόσπορους αλλά όχι σε μεγάλη ποσότητα γιατί πειράζουν το πεμπτικό τους σύστημα. Και απ΄ότι θυμάμαι μου το είχε πει αυτό και ο φίλος μου. Δεν τους έδινε καθόλου. Εξάλλου μην ξεχνάς ότι οι ηλιόσποροι είναι και πολύ λιπαροί. Όλα με μέτρο.

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Ηλιόσπορο δίνω μερα παρα μερα μια κουταλια σουπας και για τα  δυο  

Σημερα εκανα δοκιμή ετριψα αυγο και το ανακατεψα με την σκόνη νεκταρ και το φαγανε 
Δεν νομιζω να μην κανει να φανε αυγο !

----------


## panagiotis k

Ίσως να γνωρίζει κάποιο άλλο μέλος γι ατο αυγό. Σε όσα site και αν διάβασα δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά το αυγό, αν και αυτά αναφέρονται για άγρια lorikeets

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ όμορφα, υπεροχα χρώματα!!

----------


## jk21

> One apple, preferable half a green apple and half a red apple
> (a pear or peach can be substituted here or mix of these fruits)
> several grapes or cherries if available OR several sultanas
> 1 level tblspn of dark honey
> 1/2 weetbix biscuit
> 1 plain biscuit
> 1/4 tspn yeast extract (inactive)
> 1/4 tspn kelp granules or for a change 1/4 tspn of spirulina powder
> 1 tspn of light olive oil or peanut oil
> ...



με λιγα λογια  ... μισο πρασινο και μισο κοκκινο μηλο
1 κουτ γλ μελι σκουρο 
μισο μπισκοτο (κατι σαν μιραντα )
1 πτι μπερ (του τελειωσαν τα  μιραντα ... )
1/4 κγ μαγια μπυρας 
1/4  κγ  σπιρουλινα 
1 κουταλι ελαιολαδο 
μισο κουταλι γυρη 
250 ml χυμο μηλο

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Λεω να το φτιαξω και επειδη εγω δεν εχω πολλα πουλια θα το κανω μεριδες παγακια και να τους δεινω 2-3 φορες την εβδομαδα
Αυτος ο χυμος μηλου τι να εννοεί. Τον ετοιμο στην χαρτινη συσκευασια απο το μαρκετ?

----------


## blackmailer

η συνταγή αυτή τι είναι?? χυμός για τα Λόρι ??

----------


## jk21

θα σου προτεινα αντι χυμο μηλο ,να βαζεις καποιον απο αυτους με ταδε αριθμο βιταμινων που λενε οτι εχουν μεσα .Γινεται και με στιψιμο μηλων ή αλλων φρουτων αλλα αμεσα καταψυξη του μιγματος .Ετσι κι αλλιως εχει στην αρχη μηλα στη συνταγη .Εγω θα σου προτεινα μπανανα καλυτερα και πολυβιταμινουχο χυμο  .Μπισκοτα αρκουν ενα ειδος σαν συνολο , τα πτι μπερ .Γυρη περισσοτερη 

Μεχρι το βραδυ θα υπαρχει ολοκληρωμενη προταση ,πανω σε αυτη τη συνταγη διαφοροποιημενη ,στην ενοτητα της διατροφης

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Νεκταριε ναι για Λορι

Δημήτρη τους χυμούς στα χάρτινα σκευάσματα ? 

Την συνταγή για νέκταρ σκόνη με τις ποσότητες που χρειάζονται θα μπορέσεις να βγάλεις ?

----------


## jk21

και τα δυο παρασκευασματα στο ιδιο θεμα ,μεχρι αργα το βραδυ και αναλυτικα με εποπτικο τροπο !!!!

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> και τα δυο παρασκευασματα στο ιδιο θεμα ,μεχρι αργα το βραδυ και αναλυτικα με εποπτικο τροπο !!!!



 :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πραγματικά εκπληκτικά πουλιά και ιδιαίτερα!!!  :Happy:  
Είναι πανέμορφα! Να σου ζήσουν και καλούς απογόνους εύχομαι!!!!  :winky: 

Χαίρομαι που είσαι ξανά ενεργός μαζί μας, μοιράζοντας μαζί μας αυτές τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες!!

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Να εισαι καλλα Ευθύμη !
 :Happy0159:

----------


## kostas0206

Χρηστο απιθανα τα πουλακια σου!!! Να τα χαιρεσαι!  :Happy: 

Ευχαριστουμε και για τις χρησιμες πληροφοριες που μας εδωσες!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Ειπα να βαλω δυο φωτογραφιες και να γραψω για κατι που σκέφτηκα και το πραγματοποιησα 

Πηρα απο καποιο μαγαζι* αποξυραμενα φρούτα 
Ηθελα να παρω μονο αυτα που δεν εχουν ζάχαρη 
Τα έβαλα στο μουλτι και τα εκανα οπως βλέπεται στην φωτογραφια 



Μετα εβαλα ενα μερος απο αυτα σε ταιστρα και τα σερβιρα στους παπαγαλους
Διαπίστωσα οτι παρόλο που ηταν φαγωμενα τα πουλια κάθισαν στην ταιστρα και έτρωγαν συνέχεια 
Τελικα με τις μερες διαπίστωσα οτι ειναι απο τα αγαπημένα τους φαγητά 
Τωρα κανω και διάφορες προσμίξεις μαζι με τα αποξηραμένα 

Σκέφτομαι επίσης αντι φρουκτοζης που βαζω στην σκονη νεκταρ που φτιαχνω , να βαζω τα αποξηραμένα με την χρήση περισσοτερο του μουλτι ωστε να γίνεται περισσοτερο σκονη 
Δεν ξερω τι γνώμη εχει και ο (Γιατρος ) !!

----------


## jk21

παιρνοντας ως παραδειγμα τη διατροφικη συσταση των αποξηραμενων συκων 

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...-juices/1889/2

εχουν στα 100 γρ  63.9 γρ υδατανθρακες απο τα οποια 47.9 γρ ειναι σακχαρα .... σχεδον 50 % του φρουτου που δινεις δηλαδη ειναι σακχαρα και κυριως φρουκτοζη αρα μπορουν να αναπληρωσουν τη φρουκτοζη 

θα σου ελεγα δινεις ανετα ,αν ηξερα οτι δεν εχουν θειωδη συντηριτικα ( θειωδες νατριο κυριως ) .... αυτο ειναι το μονο που με προβληματιζει στα αποξηραμενα σε ποσοτητα .Σε βιολογικα ισως εξασφαλισεις οτι δεν εχουν .

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> θα σου ελεγα δινεις ανετα ,αν ηξερα οτι δεν εχουν θειωδη συντηριτικα ( θειωδες νατριο κυριως ) .... αυτο ειναι το μονο που με προβληματιζει στα αποξηραμενα σε ποσοτητα .Σε βιολογικα ισως εξασφαλισεις οτι δεν εχουν .


Βιολογικα αποξηραμενα ?

Φαντάζομαι οτι η αποξήρανση θα έχει κάποια διαδικασία ετσι και αλλιώς 
ασχετα αν το προϊόν ηταν πριν βιολογικό  

Αυτο που λες όμως με προβληματίζει ιδικά τωρα που τα λορι πανε για γέννα  
και που ειναι πλέων για αυτα βασική τροφή

----------


## jk21

τα βιολογικα για να εχουν εγκριση ως βιολογικα ,δεν γινεται να εχουν συντηρητικα οπως τα συμβατικα (τωρα αν πραγματι δεν εχουν αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα .... )

απλα κρατανε λιγοτερο ...  ειναι γνωστο οτι και στις σταφιδες και αλλα αποξηραμενα μπαινουν θειωδη 

http://www.food-info.net/gr/e/e221.htm

----------


## CreCkotiels

Χρήστο θα περιμένουμε να δούμε τα μικρά σου ξανά , μας έλειψαν !  ::

----------


## erithacus

Στη θέση σου δεν θα το διατηρούσα αυτό το γεύμα σε καθημερινή βάση (λόγω υπερβολικών ποσοστών σακχάρων και υδατανθρακών)...Φαντάζομαι τους ταϊζεις και άλλα πράγματα τα οποία περιέχουν και σάκχαρα και υδατάνθρακες...

----------


## jk21

Εrithacus οι παπαγαλοι αυτοι εχουν την ιδιαιτεροτητα να τρεφονται κυριως με σακχαρα ... σε καθε αλλη περιπτωση θα συμφωνουσα μαζι σου .Βεβαια προτιμω ποικιλια πηγων και οχι μονο αποξηραμενα φρουτα για τους λογους που εξηγησα

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Ναι η ανάγκη τους σε πρωτεΐνη είναι μικρότερη σε σχέση με άλλους παπαγάλους

----------


## Λενου

Πραγματικά πανέμορφα πουλιά να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Είμαι στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας πω ότι τα Λορι μου εχουν 2 πουλακια που τωρα ειναι 15 ημερων
 Εχω αγχωθει λιγο για το ποτε να τα παρω 
μην τυχον και παει κατι στραβα
και για το οτι εδω στην Ελλάδα δεν εχουν τροφη για νεογνά  Λορι
Πληροφορία απο καποιον γνωστο μου που έβγαλε Λορι λεει οτι οταν τα πηρε 15 ημερων τα ταιζε για μια εβδομάδα με κρεμα για κοκατιλ
και μετα με την κανονικη τροφη για μεγαλα Λορι που την αραιωνε με νερο οπως κανουμε με ολες τις κρεμες

Εγω τωρα σκεφτομαι να αραιωνω με νερο την κανονική τροφή αλλα να προσθέσω λιγη πρωτεΐνη πχ σκονη ασπραδι αυγου λογο του οτι τα μικρα θα εχουν αυξημενη αναγκη απο πρωτεΐνη 

Ακουω γνώμες! 

Που εισαι Γιατρε !!!

----------


## jk21

ποση πρωτεινη λεει η κανονικη τροφη για τα μεγαλα; λιπαρα;  μαλλον συμφωνω αλλα γραψε και θα σου πω

----------


## jk21

προστεθηκαν οι πανεμορφες ψυχουλες του Χρηστου στο ποστ 48 σε φωτο

----------


## kostas karderines

Πολλά μπράβο Χρηστο,πανεμορφα!όλα καλα θα πανε!

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> ποση πρωτεινη λεει η κανονικη τροφη για τα μεγαλα; λιπαρα;  μαλλον συμφωνω αλλα γραψε και θα σου πω


Δημητρη σε παλαιότερα ποστ ειχες κανει ανάλυση στην τροφη και ειχες βρει οτι χρειαζοντε 10 με 15% πρωτεΐνη τα μεγαλα

Τωρα στα μικρά με την τροφη για μεγαλα ποσο σκόνη αυγου να βαλω στα 100 γρμ τροφης? πιθανώς το ποσοστό να πρεπει να ειναι 30% ?

Nutribirt A18 ειναι η κρέμα νεοσσών

----------


## jk21

το ετοιμο σκευασμα που δινεις (ετσι καταλαβα ... ) ποσο % πρωτεινη εχει;  

με 22 % πρωτεινη στους νεοσσους εισαι μια χαρα και μπορει σιγα σιγα να παει και 20 %

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα ! Χρηστο. 

Να τα χαιρεσαι !!! τα μικρουλια. 

Οι νεοσσοι φαινονται στην φωτογραφια οτι μεγαλωνουν φυσιολογικα και οι γονεις τους τα προσεχουν πολυ. 

Εγω δεν θα τα επαιρνα απο τους γονεις τους, χωρις να εχω δει σημαδια κακοποιησης η εγκαταλειψης. τα οποια φαινονται αμεσα , οταν συμβουν. 

Οι λογοι ειναι γνωστοι ' αντισωματα γονεων, χτισιμο συμπεριφορας και κοινωνικοποιηση τους σαν παπαγαλοι. 

Καλη συνεχεια !!

----------


## jk21

για μενα ειναι δεδομενη η παραλληλη υπαρξη των γονεων ,αν θελει να ταισει απο νωρις  ...  Καπως το λετε αυτο εσεις οι παπαγαλαδες ...

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> Καλησπερα ! Χρηστο. 
> 
> Να τα χαιρεσαι !!! τα μικρουλια. 
> 
> Οι νεοσσοι φαινονται στην φωτογραφια οτι μεγαλωνουν φυσιολογικα και οι γονεις τους τα προσεχουν πολυ. 
> 
> Εγω δεν θα τα επαιρνα απο τους γονεις τους, χωρις να εχω δει σημαδια κακοποιησης η εγκαταλειψης. τα οποια φαινονται αμεσα , οταν συμβουν. 
> 
> Οι λογοι ειναι γνωστοι ' αντισωματα γονεων, χτισιμο συμπεριφορας και κοινωνικοποιηση τους σαν παπαγαλοι. 
> ...


Ακριβώς αυτην την λογικη εχω και εγω για αυτο δεν τα εχω παρει ακομα αν και φοβάμαι μηπως ο πατερας κανει κατι κακο στα μικρα
(Πολλά τα παραδείγματα )
Εγω θελω να τα αφησω ακομα τουλαχιστον 10 με 15 μερες μιας και βλεπω καθε μερα οτι τα ταΐζουν κανονικα
Αλλα και δεν θελω σε καμια περίπτωση να παει κατι στραβα γιατι δεν ξερω το ιστορικο των γωνιών τους

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

> O Xρηστος δινει 
> 
> 
> 
> με λιγα λογια  ....
> 
> 
> φρουκτοζη ,ριζαλευρο ,πρωτεινη σογιας ,  πατατα (πουρες σκονη ) ,γλουτενη σιτου (αλευρακι ) ,Μαλτοδεξτρινη (αλλο ενα σακχαρο ) , πρωτεινη αυγου , φυτικο λαδι   ,ω3 και ω6 (μαλλον απο ιχθυελαιο  και σογιελαιο αντιστοιχα ) ,ανθρακικο ασβεστιο , μαγια μπυρας ,φρουκτοολιγοσακχαριτες  (εχει το ανθος ορυζης γιωτης ) , προσθετες πολυβιταμινες , σπιρουλινα ,καποιο αλλο φυκι και εκχυλισμα απο αγκαθι μαριας
> 
> ...


Δημητρη αυτη ειναι η ετοιμη τρωφη που ειχα παρει

Την εχω ακόμα αλλα εγω τώρα δίνω περισσότερη τροφη απο αυτην που έχουμε φτιάξει αλλα βαζω και λιγη απο την ετοιμη  για να γινει σταδιακή προσαρμογή

----------


## jk21

για την ετοιμη που εχουμε ακριβη συσταση 15 % σε πρωτεινη ,στα 10 γρ αν προσθεσεις 1μισυ γρ ασπραδι σε σκονη   , υπεραρκει και δινει το ποσοστο που ειπαμε 

δεν ειμαι γνωστης των παπαγαλων , αλλα ειμαι θετικος σε co parenting τακτικη ( μερικο ταισμα απο ανθρωπο και το βασικο απο τους γονεις , μεχρι το πουλι να ειναι πληρως απεξαρτημενο απο αυτους και οχι νωριτερα ) και μονο σε αυτη ,οχι αποκλειστικο ταισμα   ,ειτε για λογους μετεπειτα  υγειας του πουλιου ,ειτε για λογους σωστης ψυχοσυνθεσης στη μετεπειτα ζωη του  

Ειναι στην επιλογη του Χρηστου να επιλεξει τη σωστη τακτικη και αυτο νομιζω θα κανει ,απλα δεν ξερω αν το 30ημερο αρκει για πληρη αποκοπη απο τους γονεις

----------


## Ariadni

Πωπω κι αλλα πολυχρωμα πανεμορφα ζουζουνια!! Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα!

----------

